# geom raid



## Xaver (Dec 21, 2011)

I install FreeBSD 8.2 on da0, create one slice with / and swap. Now I want RAID1. I use (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/geom-mirror.html) for that. I do that step by step. and after rebooting I get these messages:

```
pid 70 (swapon), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Segmentation fault
Starting file system checks:
pid 72 (fsck), uid 0: exited on signal 11
Segmentation fault
Unknown error; help!
ERROR: ABORTING BOOT (sending SEGTERM to parent)!
Dec 21 13:02:37 init: /bin/sh on /etc/rc teminated abnormally, going to single user mode
Enter full pathname of shell or RETURN for /bin/sh:
```
I hit enter, after I check my system state:

```
# mount
/dev/mirror/gm0s1a on / (ufs, local, read only)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabe)
# gmirror status 
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  da0
# kldstat
Id Refs Address      Size    Name
1    3   0xc0400000 bd97b4   kernel
2    1   0xc0fda000 16d90    geom_mirror.ko
```
I have: /dev/da0, /dev/mirror/gm0, /dev/mirror/gm0s1, /dev/mirror/gm0s1a, /dev/mirror/gm0s1b.


----------

